# Tree ID



## HomeBody (Jul 12, 2015)

I have 3 oak trees to identify. The first is growing in my woods. I have 3 acres of scrubby woods and this is the first wild oak tree to sprout. About 5' tall now. I tentatively identified it as a chestnut oak.





The next one grew from a wheel barrow full of acorns a guy gave me. He said they were bur oak. I can't see bur oak though...the leaves have sharp points like the red oak family has. A bur oak should have rounded leaves.





The last one was a 3 yr. old start a friend gave me. He said it was a bur oak, but again I see sharp points on the leaves, not rounded. So, what kind of oaks do I have? Gary


----------



## phinds (Jul 12, 2015)

calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't ever tell the difference between chestnut oak vs chinquapin oak leaves but I think you have one or both. We have them here and I have milled them never knowing what exactly I had so I called it white oak and leave it at that. I'm sure there's an easy way to tell but I don't know what it is.

We have bur oak also and it is one of the more favorable white oaks. I have only milled one or two of those but I will always harvest one if I can get it. Those don't look like any bur oak leaves I have ever seen. You should at least see an old nut or two under the bur oak. They are freaking huge.

Peety can probably nail these down for you pretty easy.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

If you're in to smart phones, you might look into an app called leafsnap... It's pretty handy for stuff like this.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> If you're in to smart phones, you might look into an app called leafsnap... It's pretty handy for stuff like this.



I have dumb phones only. I'm a paleo. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I have dumb phones only. I'm a paleo. Gary



Here's a paleo version:

http://www.fs.fed.us/foresthealth/technology/pdfs/fieldguide.pdf


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 12, 2015)

Look at the rock chestnut oak and the swamp chestnut oak. Looks like they are related to those. The the last one doesn't look like the young bur oak I have but it does remind me of white oak, it's hard to tell with that one but the leaves will get smaller as it gets older.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you've got some oak trees

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Gary,

I've been working 12's and 16's this week to take off next week. I have been choosing sleep over My wood associates.

Robert may be on the right track. Seedlings often have oversized leaves, or leaves that look like shade leaves versus sun leaves. Knowing the acorn details that thrust forth the growths would help too. Next, are they native to your area or transplants? And if the latter, from where.

Pic #3 looks like juvenile Burr oak. It also has Swamp White oak characteristics too. But I'm going with Burr oak

Pic #2 looks like Swamp White oak

Pic #1 looks like Swamp Chestnut oak

All 3 are in the white oak family and have the ability to on rare occasion swop genetics by hybridization. Not saying this is the case. Just saying cut and dry answers are not always as clear cut as on "Jeopardy".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks Mark and Robert. Gary


----------

